
Forget Electric Cars Says U.K. Parliamentary Report, Get Brits on Bikes Instead - umadon
https://www.forbes.com/sites/carltonreid/2019/08/22/forget-electric-cars-says-u-k-parliamentary-report-get-brits-on-bikes-instead/#6bfe80e55e7c
======
umadon
Maybe it's a bit gauche to comment first on your own link, but these quotes
from the report seem most salient:

"In the long-term, widespread personal vehicle ownership does not appear to be
compatible with significant decarbonization."

and

"The government should 'aim to reduce the number of vehicles required, for
example by promoting and improving public transport; reducing its cost
relative to private transport and encouraging vehicle usership in place of
ownership,' add the MPs, stressing that the government ought to be
'encouraging and supporting increased levels of walking and cycling.'"

~~~
zzzcpan
Well, can you imagine a future where a billion battery powered cars is a
possibility on this planet? A billion electric bikes though is not that crazy.

~~~
umadon
That would certainly be much better, and I actually came to the Forbes piece
from an article that pointed how little of these rare earth metals e-bikes use
compared to electric cars:

[https://www.treehugger.com/bikes/electric-cars-wont-save-
us-...](https://www.treehugger.com/bikes/electric-cars-wont-save-us-says-new-
uk-parliamentary-report-get-bike-instead.html)

